# Boat Race Protester To Be Deported.



## albionism (Jun 24, 2013)

Seriously! That's just very fucked up and extreme. His wife is about to give birth too.
I thought jailing him was out of order, now they are booting him out.
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...fe-waits-to-give-birth-extremist-8670311.html


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm pretty much speechless.


----------



## gabi (Jun 24, 2013)

They deported my ex-wife for much less. The Home Office are corrupt right-wing evil cunts. I'm glad I will hopefully never have to deal with them again.


----------



## albionism (Jun 24, 2013)

Same in Australia. I have to be very careful with what i get up to
in terms of activism, demos, avoiding arrest etc. I've had to cut right
back, as i could very easily be sent back to the U.K for very little
and not see my wife and step-sons ever again.


----------



## audiotech (Jun 25, 2013)

Petition.

Defend the Right to Protest


----------



## gabi (Jun 25, 2013)

Theres no way this would have gone so far if he had disrupted say, the darts at bluewater or something... fucking cunts.

'go back to your own country' etc etc. heard it so often when i lived in the UK if i ever voiced anger at the system there. coz its fucking PERFECT!! yep.


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 25, 2013)

if nothing else imagine it will have wiped the smug smile of his face


----------



## fogbat (Jun 25, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> if nothing else imagine it will have wiped the smug smile of his face


He said, while rubbing himself against the sofa.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2013)

Convict stain innit. I'm glad you don't have to deal with this anyone too gabi


----------



## gabi (Jun 25, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Convict stain innit. I'm glad you don't have to deal with this anyone too gabi


 

i dont even understand what that means. clearly my england is not as good as i thought it was


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2013)

I know a fairly right wing Daily Mail reader who was outraged when this guy interrupted the boat race, when I asked if a prison sentence was appropriate for such an act he replied "absolutely!", I am sure he would approve of deportation as a further punishment for this subversive individual! What a wally!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2013)

Two punishments completely OTT for a non violent protest.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Two punishments completely OTT for a non violent protest.


I agree, a community sentence would have been most appropriate I think.


----------



## girasol (Jun 25, 2013)

Saw this on Facebook and even had an argument with a friend of a friend about this. She seemed to think this was the right course of action. Depressing. It makes me wonder, is this what the 'silent' majority really think? Do people think he should be deported because he dared protest and not be born here? If so, I feel sick 

He already got a 6 month sentence for this, which was harsh enough.

Reminds me of another argument where people think the right to complain and be heard is directly linked to how much tax someone pays!  Which therefore excludes the unemployed and the poor.  Disgusting.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 25, 2013)

girasol said:


> <snip>It makes me wonder, is this what the 'silent' majority really think? Do people think he should be deported because he dared protest and not be born here? If so, I feel sick


AFAIK you can be deported for just getting a parking ticket - talk about petty.   

I can understand why deportation might (at a stretch) be fair to use on violent offenders after they've done their time (if they choose to serve it here instead of in their so-called home country), but for a peaceful protest or equally nonviolent thing?  No way.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 25, 2013)

It's not a thing that bothers me one way or another.


----------



## girasol (Jun 25, 2013)

here's the guardian article on this, with more info
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...fe-waits-to-give-birth-extremist-8670311.html

Best thing we can do is share the petition!


----------



## girasol (Jun 25, 2013)

Sirena said:


> It's not a thing that bothers me one way or another.


 
then why post here? if that's your attitude to this situation why do you feel the need to show off your apathy? Maybe it does bother you.

Governments love that, people who don't give a shit about other people and who don't feel outraged about injustice.  It's what they rely on to maintain the status quo.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 25, 2013)

audiotech said:


> Petition.
> 
> Defend the Right to Protest


 

Signed.

I still think his actions were misguided but this response seems vindictive and overly heavy handed.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 25, 2013)

girasol said:


> then why post here? if that's your attitude to this situation why do you feel the need to show off your apathy? Maybe it does bother you.
> 
> Governments love that, people who don't give a shit about other people and who don't feel outraged about injustice. It's what they rely on to maintain the status quo.


All right, here is a reasoning.  The guy acts like an idiot and tries to disupt an event that millions enjoy every year (not me, particularly).  Is he making a political point about the class/privilege normally associated with the Universities involved?  Probably not.  Probably more like he has had a drink or two and wants to do a "Look at me, mummy" thing.

He will spend a couple of months, bored to death, in an open prison and, because Australia and the UK have an 'easy-come but easy-go' visa type agreement (Greebo says just a parking ticket can trigger the 'easy-go' option in Australia), the court decides he should have to go.

Coming to a sport that does interest me, at the Athens Olympics, a deluded idiot ran onto the road during the marathon and grabbed the current leader.  As a result, the leader ended up confused, winded and finishing third.  When I think of the work and sacrifice involved in getting to Olympic marathon fitness, I would have probably been tempted to hang the nutter on the spot.

Political protest has its place.  The black power demonstrations at the 1968 and 1972 Olympics resounded around the world and resulted in the athletes (the absolute masters of their discipline) being barred from future competition.  That was a harsh judgement.

This was not.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

That doesn't sound like you don't care one way or the other. It does though loook like that you made a deliberate choice to ignore the explicit political content that he gave to his actions - regardless of whether you support them or the action - and that you don't even realise that he has already done the 6 months that he was given (i think he served two) and that this is vindictive extra-punishment whacked on top a year or so later - in the week that his wife is due to give birth as well. In short, you're talking out of your ignorant oh so spiritual arse.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 25, 2013)

Sirena said:


> All right, here is a reasoning. The guy acts like an idiot and tries to disupt an event that millions enjoy every year (not me, particularly). Is he making a political point about the class/privilege normally associated with the Universities involved? Probably not. Probably more like he has had a drink or two and wants to do a "Look at me, mummy" thing.
> 
> He will spend a couple of months, bored to death, in an open prison and, because Australia and the UK have an 'easy-come but easy-go' visa type agreement (Greebo says just a parking ticket can trigger the 'easy-go' option in Australia), the court decides he should have to go.
> 
> ...


 

It seem to me that the 'authorities' are making an example of him though.  I'd be interested to know if this response is at all typical to others with a similar status as Trenton.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That doesn't sound like you don't care one way or the other. It does though loook like that you made a deliberate choice to ignore the explicit political content that he gave to his actions - regardless of whether you support them or the action - and that you don't even realise that he has already done the 6 months that he was given (i think he served two) and that this is vindictive extra-punishment whacked on top a year or so later - in the week that his wife is due to give birth as well. In short, you're talking out of your ignorant oh so spiritual arse.


 

You have such a lovely tone when you are trying to striking up conversations with people.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 25, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> You have such a lovely tone when you are trying to striking up conversations with people.


 
In part, it explains his popularity.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

No response to me pointing out your utter ignorance of the facts of the case though i note.


----------



## albionism (Jun 25, 2013)

Sirena said:


> All right, here is a reasoning. The guy acts like an idiot and tries to disupt an event that millions enjoy every year (not me, particularly). Is he making a political point about the class/privilege normally associated with the Universities involved? Probably not. Probably more like he has had a drink or two and wants to do a "Look at me, mummy" thing.
> 
> He will spend a couple of months, bored to death, in an open prison and, because Australia and the UK have an 'easy-come but easy-go' visa type agreement (Greebo says just a parking ticket can trigger the 'easy-go' option in Australia), the court decides he should have to go.
> 
> ...


 
I bet you think the guy who did this should be locked up as well.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> No response to me pointing out your utter ignorance of the facts of the case though i note.


 

I wonder why?


----------



## jusali (Jun 25, 2013)

It's just sour grapes on .govs behalf.
Shows the immaturity of our ruling elite and it's pathetic self interest.


----------



## girasol (Jun 25, 2013)

Sirena, I don't think most people even condone what he did - but at least he stood up for what he believes in, wrongly or not. Should he be deported for that? You said you don't care either way, but do you honestly think it's fair to deport him? He's lived here for 10 years.

What Emily Wielding did 100 years ago was pretty crazy, and resulted in her death... Should she have been deported if she survived and hadn't been born here?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> I wonder why?


 
Because she feels stupid now? Ashamed of what she posted and her ignorance in posting it without doing minimal research?

I always knew there was a nasty side to this spiritualism drivel - should have guessed from her defence of racist theosophy. And well done fred, it's now about poor 'deport trenton and hang the other one' sirena being told off for you is it?


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Because she feels stupid now? Ashamed of what she posted and her ignorance in posting it without doing minimal research?
> 
> I always knew there was a nasty side to this spiritualism drivel - should have guessed from her defence of racist theosophy. And well done fred, it's now about poor 'deport trenton and hang the other one' sirena being told off for you is it?


 

I'm not familiar with the poster, nor do I know what racist theosphy is, but it seems like you are smarter and better at giving insults than she is.


----------



## youngian (Jun 25, 2013)

At least you aren't made to row to Australia anymore.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

What made me so angry about sirena's lazy lazy post was that if they are allowed to get away with such transparent vindictiveness - without people even  recognising it for what it is, never mind trying to do something about it - it helps them when they turn their gaze onto those of us opposing austerity and cuts in militant ways, it makes such state led actions that much easier, that much more normal, that much more _expected_. You end up _supporting_ that whole range of actions by posting that crap that she did.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 25, 2013)

That snooker clip made me laugh. And the snooker players name is Trump.

As you were.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Coming to a sport that does interest me, at the Athens Olympics, a deluded idiot ran onto the road during the marathon and grabbed the current leader. As a result, the leader ended up confused, winded and finishing third. When I think of the work and sacrifice involved in getting to Olympic marathon fitness, I would have probably been tempted to hang the nutter on the spot.


 
Same goes for the boat race.

I don't particularly care about Trenton's politics. At the end of the day though he has the same right as anyone else to protest.

What he does not have the right to do is to destroy years of hard training and dedication by 16 athletes (plus reserves and coxes) for that one race, never mind the enjoyment of several million spectators. That's a cunts trick.

Nicking him for a few months was correct, deporting him is a bit spiteful and probably over the top, but I can't say I care and won't be signing the petition.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> What he does not have the right to do is to destroy years of hard training and dedication by 16 athletes (plus reserves and coxes) for that one race, never mind the enjoyment of several million spectators. That's a cunts trick.


he didn't do that tho, did he?  he delayed the load of old tosh for twenty five minutes.  Less than half an hour. Big deal.


i think Oldfield was/is an almighty prat, with an utterly laughable manifesto.  But if those are deportable offences, why is Clegg still here?


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

A grade A bellend for sure, but deporting?  That's just shit and really petty to boot.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> he didn't do that tho, did he? he delayed the load of old tosh for twenty five minutes. Less than half an hour.


 
The race was almost three quarters done when he stopped it and was restarted from Chiswick. The rowers lost rhythm, position, and had to start again having already expended the energy it took to row 3 miles.

I realise that some people see the race as a bunch of posh boys in boats, but those athletes trained for years to get there and neither of the crews will ever know what the outcome of the race would've been had this tit not fucked it up.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah the race was ruined by him.  But still, given his connections here it seems harsh and vindictive.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

It's definitely harsh but so was his action on the competitors, and he should probably have thought through the potential consequences before wrecking a national event enjoyed by millions.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> The race was almost three quarters done when he stopped it and was restarted from Chiswick. The rowers lost rhythm, position, and had to start again having already expended the energy it took to row 3 miles.
> 
> I realise that some people see the race as a bunch of posh boys in boats, but those athletes trained for years to get there and neither of the crews will ever know what the outcome of the race would've been had this tit not fucked it up.


sounds like a far more exciting race than usual.  The spectators get a better spectacle, the athletes, well, the winners won and the losers got to go again the year before or after.  Its not the Olympics, its not even the pinnacle of college rowing, its just a race with tradition.  To deport someone for doing something which harmed no one is ludicrous.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> It's definitely harsh but so was his action on the competitors, and he should probably have thought through the potential consequences before wrecking a national event enjoyed by millions.


he didnt.  Even you say you dont care.  Most of the seven million odd watching couldn't care either, beyond going 'fucking prat.'


----------



## rover07 (Jun 25, 2013)

The deportation shows that he really rattled them.

The upper class don't give a shit about demos or petitions because they can be ignored and laughed at.

Fuck up their lives by disrupting their social life and they start to worry.

He's a real hero.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> its not even the pinnacle of college rowing,


 
I'd argue that it probably is actually, well in the UK.  You could argue that the standard is higher at Henley and there you will come up against international colleges, but in terms of the honour and the CV boost I can't think of anything higher.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

rover07 said:


> He's a real hero.


 
Yes, he's a modern day Emily Davison.

Fuck me, how the word hero become devalued over the years.  Some drunk aussie did a streak at the recent baba's match at Twickenham, I expect he'll be on the notes it 50 years time.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 25, 2013)

This is fucking shit. It's also made us think more about our personal situation, so the babies passport application is off and the wifes form for her uk citizenship is in the post today. Along with a large cheque to pay for it. 

If they can fuck him over there is nothing to say they won't fuck my family over if - for example - my Mrs got caught with drugs at a festival or something and got a cunt of a judge. 

Fuck them.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> he didnt. Even you say you dont care. Most of the seven million odd watching couldn't care either, beyond going 'fucking prat.'


 
I said I don't care about his politics. I do care that he's been a selfish twat whose action achieved fuck all beyond wrecking the race.

He definitely wrecked it for the competitors, and I'm not sure how well positioned you are to speak on behalf of seven million spectators. Of course there will be some that don't care, and even some that enjoyed his intervention, but that takes nothing away from the fact that he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

Teaboy said:


> Yes, he's a modern day Emily Davison.
> 
> Fuck me, how the word hero become devalued over the years. Some drunk aussie did a streak at the recent baba's match at Twickenham, I expect he'll be on the notes it 50 years time.


 
If he died he'd then be a hero to you would he? What an odd argument.


----------



## rover07 (Jun 25, 2013)

His family are being deported for speaking out against the disabled and sick being forced out of their homes.

Hero.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> If he died he'd then be a hero to you would he? What an odd argument.


 
?



rover07 said:


> His family are being deported for speaking out against the disabled and sick being forced out of their homes.
> 
> Hero.


 
No, he is being deported for the manner in which he did it.  Its not right.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I said I don't care about his politics. I do care that he's been a selfish twat whose action achieved fuck all beyond wrecking the race.
> 
> He definitely wrecked it for the competitors, and I'm not sure how well positioned you are to speak on behalf of seven million spectators. Of course there will be some that don't care, and even some that enjoyed his intervention, but that takes nothing away from the fact that he's a fucking idiot.


You're a fucking idiot, but it doesn't mean we should deport you.  Being a fucking is not is not a crime.  And if you dont care about punishment fitting the crime, then you're an even bigger fucking idiot.


----------



## rover07 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rich cunts row down a river at the speed of the average jogger.

Waste of fucking space.


----------



## rover07 (Jun 25, 2013)

Teaboy said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is being deported for the manner in which he did it.  Its not right.



I agree. He's being deported  because his protest couldn't be ignored. 

They can't have people making effective protests.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

rover07 said:


> Rich cunts row down a river at the speed of the average jogger.
> 
> Waste of fucking space.


 
I think you may have been misled over the background of people who row.  Sure opportunities are greater at private school but then again they are for most sports such as Cricket or is Cricket just rich cunts swinging a bat?

Anyone can go and join their local rowing club.  If you're good enough (ie big enough) you'll be fast -tracked through.  Rowing at the top level is prejudiced for sure, but over size rather then which school you went to. 

I rowed for 5 years and got to a decent level, I never went to private school and my parents are not wealthy at all.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Same goes for the boat race.
> 
> I don't particularly care about Trenton's politics. At the end of the day though he has the same right as anyone else to protest.
> 
> ...


 


Spymaster said:


> The race was almost three quarters done when he stopped it and was restarted from Chiswick. The rowers lost rhythm, position, and had to start again having already expended the energy it took to row 3 miles.
> 
> I realise that some people see the race as a bunch of posh boys in boats, but those athletes trained for years to get there and neither of the crews will ever know what the outcome of the race would've been had this tit not fucked it up.


 


Spymaster said:


> It's definitely harsh but so was his action on the competitors, and he should probably have thought through the potential consequences before wrecking a national event enjoyed by millions.


 


Spymaster said:


> I said I don't care about his politics. I do care that he's been a selfish twat whose action achieved fuck all beyond wrecking the race.
> 
> He definitely wrecked it for the competitors, and I'm not sure how well positioned you are to speak on behalf of seven million spectators. Of course there will be some that don't care, and even some that enjoyed his intervention, but that takes nothing away from the fact that he's a fucking idiot.


 
your forelock is getting a bit long there! :facpealm:
millions of spectators, what a load of bollocks


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

Amazing how having done some rowing means that you think it's ok for the state to be petty, to vindictive and seek to destroy people who make it and the pursuits of its leisure look like dickheads  - sort of making oldfield's point for him isn't it?


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Amazing how having done some rowing means that you think it's ok for the state to be petty, to vindictive and seek to destroy people who make it and the pursuits of its leisure look like dickheads - sort of making oldfield's point for him isn't it?


 
Was that directed at me or Spy?

I think he's been a bit of a dick for several reasons but I don't think he should be kicked out for it as I've said several times now.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> You're a fucking idiot, but it doesn't mean we should deport you. Being a fucking is not is not a crime. And if you dont care about punishment fitting the crime, then you're an even bigger fucking idiot.


 
Well I feel almost the same about you except I think you _should_ be deported. At least from the internet. 

Being an idiot's not a crime, if it were you'd get a life sentence. But causing a public nuisance is an offence and one for which he was convicted. Visas can be withdrawn for those who are convicted of offences. Trenton should've thought about that before he jumped in the water.

As I said, deportation is harsh and spiteful, and I think there's a fair chance he'll win his appeal. However I do see his action as more serious than you do, as would most people who've spent a large part of their lives training for an event to have it wrecked by a selfish _fucking idiot_.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ...millions of spectators, what a load of bollocks


 
  How many spectators do you reckon there were?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2013)

less than a million


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> less than a million


 
 

There are almost 250,000 people on the banks of the Thames alone.



> The UK television audience averages about 9 million viewers and the BBC figures for worldwide TV and radio audience for all or part of each year's Boat Race is above 400 million.


http://users.ox.ac.uk/~quarrell/BRcollection/

Oops!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2013)

lies


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> lies


 
Aye its an odd one, and I say that as someone who has an interest in rowing, but people seemingly do like tradition.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> people who've spent a large part of their lives training for an event to have it wrecked by a selfish _fucking idiot_.


 
except they don't train large parts of their lives for that particular event especially. if they are serious rowers the Boat Race is a useful feather in your cap along the way, but it is not the aim. It's exposure that might help your later career.  But it doesn't sound that good when you put it like that, does it?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 25, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> ...but it seems like you are smarter and better at giving insults than she is.


Two true things


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> except they don't train large parts of their lives for that particular event especially.


 
They've trained for large parts of their lives to be as good as they can be at their sport. For many the race will be the pinnacle of their sporting careers. Don't know why you're trying to argue this.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> They've trained for large parts of their lives to be as good as they can be at their sport. For many the race will be the pinnacle of their sporting careers. Don't know why you're trying to argue this.


because I dont think it is true. A large percentage go on to compete in the olympics, for example, which rather pisses over the boar race, imo.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

Teaboy said:


> Was that directed at me or Spy?


 
You.

The only boating I've done required pedaling.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> because I dont think it is true. A large percentage go on to compete in the olympics, for example, which rather pisses over the boar race, imo.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> You.
> 
> The only boating I've done required pedaling.


 
Well that is odd because I specifically made a point of saying he shouldn't be deported.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> because I dont think it is true. A large percentage go on to compete in the olympics, for example, which rather pisses over the boar race, imo.


 
You don't think what's true? That it'll be the pinnacle of many rowing careers? Do you think they all go on to the Olympics?

You don't think they train like fuck for the one event?

How about 1200 hours of pain in the preceding six months?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2013)

oh boo hoo


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2013)

if you do that too often you'll get forelock in your eye


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 25, 2013)

Teaboy said:


> A grade A bellend for sure, but deporting? That's just shit and really petty to boot.


 

  True he did commit a stupid crime ,but, It is traditional to send criminals to Australia.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> You don't think what's true? That it'll be the pinnacle of many rowing careers? Do you think they all go on to the Olympics?
> 
> You don't think they train like fuck for the one event?
> 
> How about 1200 hours of pain in the preceding six months?


diddums.

Plenty of people train really fucking hard for something and then have it ruined for them - properly ruined, not just marked with an asterisk in the record books. They have their teachers made redundant, they have their playing fields sold off or their ESA taken away.  But they're not on the telly, whereas a race between a few people who arent even the best in the country, even for their age, but who just happen to go to the right yooni...  Well, to ruin _those_ peoples training,. you must be evil scum who should be deported.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 25, 2013)

Sirena said:


> All right, here is a reasoning. The guy acts like an idiot and tries to disupt an event that millions enjoy every year (not me, particularly). Is he making a political point about the class/privilege normally associated with the Universities involved? Probably not. Probably more like he has had a drink or two and wants to do a "Look at me, mummy" thing.


That's simply not true though. Oldfield went into great lengths to explain that his protest was against inequality and elitism, and I'd say he di so cogently and articulately. For my part, I fail to see how anyone who saw that or read about that could think this was just a pissed-up yob.
And even if it were so, causing massive stress for a heavily pregnant woman - on top of the jail term - is a tad excessive, no? The law is meant to be Just, not vindictive


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 25, 2013)

girasol said:


> What Emily Wielding did 100 years ago was pretty crazy,


emily wilding davison, shurely?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> Plenty of people train really fucking hard for something and then have it ruined for them - properly ruined, not just marked with an asterisk in the record books. They have their teachers made redundant, they have their playing fields sold off or their ESA taken away.


 
Which is all wrong.

But this thread's about the boat race, not them.

Good to see you backing away from the earlier "they don't train for a large part of their lives for that event" and speaking for _ millions _schtik though!


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> That's simply not true though. Oldfield went into great lengths to explain that his protest was against inequality and elitism, and I'd say he di so cogently and articulately. For my part, I fail to see how anyone who saw that or read about that could think this was just a pissed-up yob.


 
That's interesting, do you have a link?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

Teaboy said:


> Was that directed at me or Spy?
> 
> I think he's been a bit of a dick for several reasons but I don't think he should be kicked out for it as I've said several times now.


It was to you, and I had missed that you'd said that you opposed his deportation. Apologies.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 25, 2013)

Teaboy said:


> That's interesting, do you have a link?


will try find summat later, am at work and have tech constraints


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Good to see you backing away from the earlier "they don't train for a large part of their lives for that event" and speaking for _ millions _schtik though!


I'm not backing away from anything.  I know a fair few people who watch the race every year, I know not one who really cared about Trentons behaviour, beyond going 'fucking idiot.'  You have got a bee in your bonnet over sweet fa


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> I'm not backing away from anything. I know a fair few people who watch the race every year, I know not one who really cared about Trentons behaviour, beyond going 'fucking idiot.'


 
 @ knowing "a fair few people" qualifying you to speak on behalf of 400 million!

Anyway, as with most things we disagree. No surprise there.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

the idea that the Boat Race is a major British sporting event that cannot be interfered with is what is irritating.  Oxford and Cambridge aren't even the best colleges at rowing, let alone the best rowers in britain.  So why is it 'important'?  Because they're Oxford and Cambridge. If Oldfield had interrupted the Leeds v Huddersfield Polys, no one would have cared, despite them doing the same, or similar, amounts of training.

Fuck that.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> @ knowing "a fair few people" qualifying you to speak on behalf of 400 million!
> 
> Anyway, as with most things we disagree. No surprise there.


seven million watched the last one.  that 400 includes everyone who sees a bit on the news, they're not race watches. 

The overwhelming majority of Brits dont give a shit.  If I have never met _one_ who has mentioned it, it does rather imply that there aren't that many.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> But this thread's about the boat race, not them.


 
Fuck the boat race. Why don't they move it to an exclusive private lake instead.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> the idea that the Boat Race is a major British sporting event that cannot be interfered with is what is irritating. Oxford and Cambridge aren't even the best colleges at rowing, let alone the best rowers in britain. So why is it 'important'? Because they're Oxford and Cambridge. If Oldfield had interrupted the Leeds v Huddersfield Polys, no one would have cared, despite them doing the same, or similar, amounts of training.
> 
> Fuck that.


 
Well, every year there are few in both squads who are already in international squads.  I'd agree that generally there are stronger uni crews, but not always.  Thing is its hard to compare because come Henley, or any summer regatta for that matter, Oxford and Cambridge will both be stripped of their internationals.

Your central point is right though that its not a major sporting event, the only real people who have any emotional involvement are those directly involved.  Its more of a social (as in people go to watch mainly to get drunk) and historical event, like I said earlier its enduring interest for people does baffle me a bit.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 25, 2013)

I was at that race (and I'm not a toff), thought he was a twat, not only for disrupting a major sporting event but because he could have very very easily have been killed.

Saying that his punishment does seem excessively harsh to me.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fuck the boat race. Why don't they move it to an exclusive private lake instead.


 
  Why, did closing the river delay you getting your sunseeker through?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> If I have never met _one_ who has mentioned it, it does rather imply that there aren't that many.


 
No it doesn't!


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Why don't they move it to an exclusive private lake instead.


 
You could rent them yours, Bish!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 25, 2013)

Teaboy said:


> Why, did closing the river delay you getting your sunseeker through?


 

muppet


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> You could rent them yours, Bish!


 

And you're a muppet an all


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 25, 2013)

Every day, more and more, I feel we are sleepwalking to a police state, or back to the early 19th century. It's matters like this that do it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 25, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Two punishments completely OTT for a non violent protest.


 
I thought they were deporting him for being called 'Trenton' tbh. We need to do something about these silly names people have these days, that much is certain.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> No it doesn't!


it kinda does tho.  I'm not just talking my immediate social circle, but people at work and in the local pub.  Seriously, check how opinion polls work, if no one out of twenty or so (it might have been less, but it still works with ten) people fail to support a particular opinion, it is highly unlikely that that opinion is supported by more than a fairly small percentage of the country.  Most opinion poll companies do, or at least used to, run straw polls of they got an unexpected result, and they'd go out and ask no more than twenty people, because that is generally enough.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 25, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> That's simply not true though. Oldfield went into great lengths to explain that his protest was against inequality and elitism, and I'd say he di so cogently and articulately. For my part, I fail to see how anyone who saw that or read about that could think this was just a pissed-up yob.
> And even if it were so, causing massive stress for a heavily pregnant woman - on top of the jail term - is a tad excessive, no? The law is meant to be Just, not vindictive


 
I accept he was not just a drunken yob. I was wrong. But I still think what he did was self-seeking and tells more about his psychology perhaps than his politics. You think his blog is lucid and cogent: I see it more in terms of slightly crazy conspiracy-think. And, in case you think I am on the side of the 'elite', I had the opportunity (and the grant) to do my PhD at Cambridge, where the world-expert in my study area was Professor, and I chose not to because I did not want to go to a 'snob' university. That may be irrelevant but what is relevant is that I honestly don't care about this idiot.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> Seriously, check how opinion polls work, if no one out of twenty or so (it might have been less, but it still works with ten) people fail to support a particular opinion, it is highly unlikely that that opinion is supported by more than a fairly small percentage of the country.


 
Well that would depend on the subject and from where the poll was drawn.

Now I'd hazard a guess that if 20 folk from Belboid's boozer and workplace were asked about posh blokes in boats, the results may be a bit different from those gleaned from the Reform Club, or even the Stag and Hounds in Chiswick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I accept he was not just a drunken yob. I was wrong. But I still think what he did was self-seeking and tells more about his psychology perhaps than his politics. You think his blog is lucid and cogent: I see it more in terms of slightly crazy conspiracy-think. And, *in case you think I am on the side of the 'elite', I had the opportunity (and the grant) to do my PhD at Cambridge, where the world-expert in my study area was Professor, and I chose not to because I did not want to go to a 'snob' university*. That may be irrelevant but what is relevant is that I honestly don't care about this idiot.


 

fucking hell


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 25, 2013)

Hopefully, he will be able to take his case to the court of Human Rights in Strasbourg and they will tell Theresa May to fuck off.


----------



## cantsin (Jun 25, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> I'm not familiar with the poster, nor do I know what racist theosphy is, but it seems like you are smarter and better at giving insults than she is.


 

BA at least seemed to know some of the actual background/ facts concerning the case, this Sirena seems to know nothing about it but was happy to start pontificating about the 68' Olympians etc ...ie : talking loud, saying nothing, which is par for the course for here / the interweb, we all know that, but it's dull as dishwater all the same...


----------



## girasol (Jun 25, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> emily wilding davison, shurely?


 

yeah, bad spelling.  Nothing google can't fix


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2013)

Page 4 and no mention of Abu Quatada?

No, but seriously my first reaction to this is just how cheap and nasty it is.  Might well be intended to curb protest, but he's also an easy target.  With his slightly odd way of describing the protest was never going to get a mass movement behind him (even if was ultimately about our fucked up con-lib society).  A shitty and vindictive act to kick him out when his partner is having a baby.  Cunts.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

he's on Newsnight now.

He's not his own best representative, but I can't really argue with what he's saying.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2013)

a view from a former boat racer
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/dec/23/protestor-trenton-oldfield-boat-race


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> he's on Newsnight now.
> 
> He's not his own best representative, but I can't really argue with what he's saying.


I hate the idea of 'media training', but fucking hell he needs a bit of practice in getting to the point.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

He isn't being deported he had his visa rejected which is totally different. Lots of people have their visa applications rejected for much less than that!

I'd imagine that one of the reasons that he thought that he'd be able to do that stunt and not run into any trouble with renewing his visa is because he is Trenton Oldfield, posh Australian with a masters from LSE, a 'highly skilled migrant' (and tosser)


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 26, 2013)

what is his problem? he's getting way more publicity now, which one assumes was his objective.

I couldn't even told you his name last week, ( the smirking prick )


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 26, 2013)

Sirena said:


> You think his blog is lucid and cogent: I see it more in terms of slightly crazy conspiracy-think.


Wasn't his 'blog' which i was referring to, though; all the interviews he gave, he came across as a coherent, rational protester of principle . anti-elitism is hardly conspiraloonery/tinfoilhattism, so dunno wherre you got that from


----------



## Wilf (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> He isn't being deported he had his visa rejected which is totally different. Lots of people have their visa applications rejected for much less than that!
> 
> I'd imagine that one of the reasons that he thought that he'd be able to do that stunt and not run into any trouble with renewing his visa is because he is Trenton Oldfield, posh Australian with a masters from LSE, a 'highly skilled migrant' (and tosser)


 Go on then, do you support his visa application being rejected?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 26, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> what is his problem? he's getting way more publicity now, which one assumes was his objective.
> 
> I couldn't even told you his name last week, ( the smirking prick )


 Silly stuff. Weak.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> I'd imagine that one of the reasons that he thought that he'd be able to do that stunt and not run into any trouble with renewing his visa is because he is Trenton Oldfield, posh Australian with a masters from LSE, a 'highly skilled migrant' (and tosser)


 
I think we can all agree that the worst part about this story is Oldfield's blatant unchecked privilege.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Go on then, do you support his visa application being rejected?


 
I don't support his visa rejection in the same way I wouldn't support Nick Griffin's false imprisonment. It would be unfair, but I can't stand the smug, selfish cunt so it's not going to lose me any sleep if it happens.

Unfair things happen all the time, as highlighted by Belboid yesterday, and there are far more deserving subjects for sympathy than this deluded wanker.

I feel for Mrs Oldfield but Trenton describes himself as "rich" so he should have no worries resettling his family elsewhere, where hopefully he can blog to his hearts content about nicking park railings and advising cleaners of the wealthy not to replace the bog roll. The twat.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Go on then, do you support his visa application being rejected?


 

It's none of my business. I don't feel sorry for him though, he can't complain about not getting his visa, it wasn't just like he was attending protests or something, he single-handedly stopped a national event because he didn't agree with it, if you get on the news by being a dick then it doesn't help your visa application.



Teaboy said:


> I think we can all agree that the worst part about this story is Oldfield's blatant unchecked privilege.


 

Well it's a big part of the story. Don't you think the fact that he is a posh boy from Australia the reason that he attacked the boat race?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> It's none of my business. I don't feel sorry for him though, he can't complain about not getting his visa, it wasn't just like he was attending protests or something, he single-handedly stopped a national event because he didn't agree with it, if you get on the news by being a dick then it doesn't help your visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a race between two university boat teams is not my understanding of a national event.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a race between two university boat teams is not my understanding of a national event.


 

It doesn't matter what your understanding is, you aren't in charge of his visa application


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> It doesn't matter what your understanding is, you aren't in charge of his visa application


as you've declared this is 'none of your business' what the fuck are you doing commenting on it? you daft twat.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> he is Trenton Oldfield, posh Australian with a masters from LSE, a 'highly skilled migrant' (and tosser)


1) Posh Australian? OK folks, who's first to spot the flaw here
2) a Masters doesn't make you 'posh'
3) The highly skilled migrant programme (or rather, Tier-1) is usually nowt to do with holders of econ masters


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> He isn't being deported he had his visa rejected which is totally different. Lots of people have their visa applications rejected for much less than that!


 
He is being deported because he had his visa renewal refused you dick. Yeah, totally different.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 26, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Go on then, do you support his visa application being rejected?


 

In the light of this relatively small crime his tier one visa, which it seems are only awarded to the highest value migrants, should have given him enough privilege to stay in this country.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He is being deported because he had his visa renewal refused you dick. Yeah, totally different.


 

It is totally different, he is still allowed to live in England, he can appeal and legally stay and work in the country during the appeal. Deportation is a far more dramatic word which is why the news is using it, he's not being dragged onto a plane by soldiers he'll be sat in his house reading the Guardian comments page right now...


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> 1) Posh Australian? OK folks, who's first to spot the flaw here
> 2) a Masters doesn't make you 'posh'
> 3) The highly skilled migrant programme (or rather, Tier-1) is usually nowt to do with holders of econ masters


 

Ok, he's not posh then. I was calling him posh because he was named after the boy from Catcher in the Rye and went to LSE but I was talking rubbish


----------



## Onket (Jun 26, 2013)

audiotech said:


> Petition.
> 
> Defend the Right to Protest


 
Signed.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> Well it's a big part of the story. Don't you think the fact that he is a posh boy from Australia the reason that he attacked the boat race?


 
I think him being a dick is probably the story here.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> It is totally different, he is still allowed to live in England, he can appeal and legally stay and work in the country during the appeal. Deportation is a far more dramatic word which is why the news is using it, he's not being dragged onto a plane by soldiers he'll be sat in his house reading the Guardian comments page right now...


 
Do you really think that you need someone to be dragged kicking and screaming onto a plane to make it a deportation? You don't you know. And what exactly is it he is appealing against? It's a home office order to leave the country - i.e deportation. And you do know that in deportation cases there is a right to appeal? Appeals are part of the deportation process in many cases. So rather than this meaning he hasn't been ordered to be deported as you claim, it's actually a strong indication that he has been - so thanks for bringing it to our attention.

(Don't know why i'm bothering as you'll be gone again soon enough)


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a race between two university boat teams is not my understanding of a national event.


 

  Well it is why I don't know? It just is. It not like we have a shortage of posh blokes who want to be rebels or he is being sent back to face certain death at the hands of a dodgy regime. So unless some one can point out the benefit of letting him stay tough. Feel sorry for his missus though.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

Teaboy said:


> I think him being a dick is probably the story here.


 

Being a dick isn't enough to get you on the national news.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> Being a dick isn't enough to get you on the national news.


 
Voice of experience.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> Being a dick isn't enough to get you on the national news.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Do you really think that you need someone to be dragged kicking and screaming onto a plane to make it a deportation? You don't you know. And what exactly is it he is appealing against? It's a home office order to leave the country - i.e deportation. And you do know that in deportation cases there is a right to appeal? Appeals are part of the deportation process in many cases. So rather than this meaning he hasn't been ordered to be deported as you claim, it's actually a strong indication that he has been - so thanks for bringing it to our attention.
> 
> (Don't know why i'm bothering as you'll be gone again soon enough)


 

I didn't say that deportation needs someone to be dragged onto a plane I said that the use of that word was a deliberate tactic to evoke that image. He hasn't been asked to leave the country (that would be deportation) he has had his visa rejected, no order to leave. 

*He has not been asked to leave, his visa application was rejected, no date to leave by. *

*It isn't a deportation case, his visa was not renewed, he is allowed to appeal*


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> Ok, he's not posh then. I was calling him posh because he was named after the boy from Catcher in the Rye and went to LSE but I was talking rubbish


 
Holden Caulfield? Even if that were his name, and not Trenton Oldfield, why would that make him posh?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> I didn't say that deportation needs someone to be dragged onto a plane I said that the use of that word was a deliberate tactic to evoke that image. He hasn't been asked to leave the country (that would be deportation) he has had his visa rejected, no order to leave.
> 
> *He has not been asked to leave, his visa application was rejected, no date to leave by.*
> 
> *It isn't a deportation case, his visa was not renewed, he is allowed to appeal*


 He *has* been told to leave, his leave to remain request was refused and the home office then ruled that his continued presence in the country was not conducive to public good. That's what we're talking about here.

Let's do this step by step. Appeal against what?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> I didn't say that deportation needs someone to be dragged onto a plane I said that the use of that word was a deliberate tactic to evoke that image. He hasn't been asked to leave the country (that would be deportation) he has had his visa rejected, no order to leave


it's hardly an invitation to tea at buckingham palace is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> Ok, he's not posh then. I was calling him posh because he was named after the boy from Catcher in the Rye and went to LSE but I was talking rubbish


could you let me know when you decide to stop talking shit?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought that the right wingers were alwasys complaining that "class hatred" was rife on urban's politics section but all the justifications the right wingers are giving not to feel sympathy for trenton is because he's a "posh australian" right, OK then. spot the contradiction here folks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I thought that the right wingers were alwasys complaining that "class hatred" was rife on urban's politics section but all the justifications the right wingers are giving not to feel sympathy for trenton is because he's a "posh australian" right, OK then. spot the contradiction here folks.


posh people not allowed to disturb national institutions like the derby or the boat race

(((posh people))) 

but especially (((((((posh aussies)))))))


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 26, 2013)

seriously they're the first to complain about class hatred on here, so seriously, wtf


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> seriously they're the first to complain about class hatred on here, so seriously, wtf







frogwoman recently


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He *has* been told to leave, his leave to remain request was refused and the home office then ruled that his continued presence in the country was not conducive to public good. That's what we're talking about here.
> 
> Let's do this step by step. Appeal against what?


 

Appeal against the decision not to give him a new visa.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> Appeal against the decision not to give him a new visa.


and if he loses will he a) be given a smack on the wrist and allowed to stay?

or

b) be chucked on a plane to darwin?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> Appeal against the decision not to give him a new visa.


 
Which, as the home office confirmed, means that he has to leave the country as his leave to remain here no longer exists. I.e _get out of our country. _I think your refusal to admit this amounts to deportation is actually you doing what you're accusing the media of - emotively twisting facts to suit your own prejudices.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I thought that the right wingers were alwasys complaining that "class hatred" was rife on urban's politics section but all the justifications the right wingers are giving not to feel sympathy for trenton is because he's a "posh australian" right, OK then. spot the contradiction here folks.


 
I'm not a right winger I just disagree that it's some travesty that this guy didn't get his visa renewed

I think that the UK can manage without him


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> I'm not a right winger I just disagree that it's some travesty that this guy didn't get his visa renewed
> 
> I think that the UK can manage without him


i think it's a travesty that he didn't get his visa renewed while you can apparently remain here without contributing anything to the national life beyond carping on a message board


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Which, as the home office confirmed, means that he has to leave the country as his leave to remain here no longer exists. I.e _get out of our country. _I think your refusal to admit this amounts to deportation is actually you doing what you're accusing the media of - emotively twisting facts to suit your own prejudices.


 

No, you just did it again with 'get out of our country' which is also emotionally charged

His visa application has been rejected, if he disagrees he can appeal, really, Britain is a society of law


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> No, you just did it again with 'get out of our country' which is also emotionally charged
> 
> His visa application has been rejected, if he disagrees he can appeal, really, Britain is a society of law


you don't want to go down that path after the unfortunate revelations about internet surveillance


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> No, you just did it again with 'get out of our country' which is also emotionally charged
> 
> His visa application has been rejected, if he disagrees he can appeal, really, Britain is a society of law


 
He has been told to _get out of our country_ by the home office - that's _fact_, not emotion. You denied that he had been, you were wrong. Again, _fact_.

What on earth does the fact that he can appeal show? How does him appealing mean that he's not being told be must _get out of our country_? What is that odd last line supposed to demonstrate?

In this little exchange, the only hyperbolic emotive claims have come from you - specifically when you tried to argue that as he's not being dragged kicking and screaming onto a plane then it can't be deportation.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He has been told to _get out of our country_ by the home office - that's _fact_, not emotion. You denied that he had been, you were wrong. Again, _fact_.
> 
> What on earth does the fact that he can appeal show? How does him appealing mean that he's not being told be must _get out of our country_? What is that odd last line supposed to demonstrate?
> 
> In this little exchange, the only hyperbolic emotive claims have come from you - specifically when you tried to argue that as he's not being dragged kicking and screaming onto a plane then it can't be deportation.


 

You linked to an article about him talking about his ideas on the BBC website, there is no date he has to leave by or anything in the article, he's had a load of press today about his right to live wherever the fuck he likes being so intelligent

I love the use of 'get out of our country' because yeah, today holden caulfield, tomorrow butchersapron,


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> You linked to an article about him talking about his ideas on the BBC website, there is no date he has to leave by or anything in the article, he's had a load of press today about his right to live wherever the fuck he likes being so intelligent
> 
> I love the use of 'get out of our country' because yeah, today holden caulfield, tomorrow butchersapron,


i'd ask you to get out of our country but i think you'd have difficulty finding the exit.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

If Tenor Sparkenbaum is kicked out of the country and he has to live in Europe or Africa since he doesn't like the fact that Australia is an awful excuse for a civilisation at the cost of the aboriginals then I'll eat my words


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd ask you to get out of our country but i think you'd have difficulty finding the exit.


 

you wouldn't actually. you'd spend the whole time being quiet and intimidated and then go back to your lonely house and post about it


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> You linked to an article about him talking about his ideas on the BBC website, there is no date he has to leave by or anything in the article, he's had a load of press today about his right to live wherever the fuck he likes being so intelligent
> 
> I love the use of 'get out of our country' because yeah, today holden caulfield, tomorrow butchersapron,


 
I linked to a home office representative saying:



> "Those who come to the UK must abide by our laws.
> 
> "We refused this individual leave to remain because we do not believe his presence in this country is conducive to the public good."


 
which blows your false claims that he has not been told to leave the country out of the water. He was told _get out of country _by the home office. Close reading skills in evidence there.

Well done, you held it together for about three posts in a row there. I expect the usual self-hating degeneration to now take place.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I linked to a home office representative saying:
> 
> 
> 
> which blows your false claims that he has not been told to leave the country out of the water. He was told _get out of country _by the home office. Close reading skills in evidence there.


 

He was refused 'leave to remain' which means that they didn't give him another 3 or 5 years on his visa. No order to leave, just that he was refused his 'leave to remain' = visa

BATTLESHIP MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> He was refused 'leave to remain' which means that they didn't give him another 3 or 5 years on his visa. No order to leave, just that he was refused his 'leave to remain' = visa
> 
> BATTLESHIP MOTHERFUCKER


 
No, he was told he has to leave the country as his presence here is not conducive to the public good. Every single thing you have posted has been shown to be factually wrong. 

Odd thing is, you're a posh boy in another country being a dick attacking someone else for being a posh boy in another country being a dick.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> No, he was told he has to leave the country as his presence here is not conducive to the public good. Every single thing you have posted has been shown to be factually wrong.
> 
> Odd thing is, you're a posh boy in another country being a dick attacking someone else for being a posh boy in another country being a dick.


 

He was told that his visa was not renewed because of what he did, not asked to leave the country he had his visa application rejected

I'm not posh. if I was posh I'd be having a coffee in your revolutionary bookshop you charlatan


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> you wouldn't actually. you'd spend the whole time being quiet and intimidated and then go back to your lonely house and post about it


get out of our country then you dull twat


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> He was refused 'leave to remain' which means that they didn't give him another 3 or 5 years on his visa. No order to leave, just that he was refused his 'leave to remain' = visa
> 
> BATTLESHIP MOTHERFUCKER


if someone says to you 'you can't stay here' they generally mean 'you have to go' don't they


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> If Tenor Sparkenbaum is kicked out of the country and he has to live in Europe or Africa since he doesn't like the fact that Australia is an awful excuse for a civilisation at the cost of the aboriginals then I'll eat my words


are you trying to insinuate something about the jews?


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> get out of our country then you dull twat


 
It isn't your country


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> are you trying to insinuate something about the jews?


 

shut the fuck up donnie


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm going to give them another 10 minutes before I declare victory


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

lets celebrate


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> I'm going to give them another 10 minutes before I declare victory


I'll give it 24 hours before you're cast forth into the outer darkness


----------



## Shakey (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> I'll give it 24 hours before you're cast forth into the outer darkness


 

I still won though


----------



## 1%er (Jun 26, 2013)

He'll fight it and win.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> I still won though


no, you didn't. you lost. you've only claimed victory while other people were doing something irl. none of your so-called arguments stand up to even the gentlest zephyr. now fuck off.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a race between two university boat teams is not my understanding of a national event.


 
What is your understanding of a national event then?


----------



## Onket (Jun 26, 2013)

Shakey said:


> if I was posh I'd be having a coffee in your revolutionary bookshop you charlatan



 Brilliant.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He is being deported because he had his visa renewal refused you dick. Yeah, totally different.


 
Well there is a difference.

"Deported" suggests being stuck on a plane tomorrow and fucked off. No ifs, buts, or maybes. That's not happening with Trenton. Trenton has been refused leave to remain, for which there is an appeal process. I'd ask Mrs Spy's opinion to be added, as she does immigration work pro-bono, but she's on your side so I'm not showing her this thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> What is your understanding of a national event then?


something which involves the nation rather than two teams of elitists. the grand NATIONAL would be an example of a national event.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Do you really think that you need someone to be dragged kicking and screaming onto a plane to make it a deportation?


 
No.
It's the immediacy of the terminology that's in question.



> And what exactly is it he is appealing against?


 
The decision not to grant him leave to remain. Happens all the time.



> And you do know that in deportation cases there is a right to appeal?


 
He's not being deported. Yet.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

_


butchersapron said:



			Which, as the home office confirmed, means that he has to leave the country as his leave to remain here no longer exists. I.e get out of our country. 

Click to expand...

_ 
The article that you quote is quite possibly the crappiest piece of journalism I've seen this year. And it still doesn't support your position by one iota.



> He said he did not want to return to Australia as he did not feel comfortable living on Aboriginal land and that the country was still under the control of the Queen.


 
Yet he wants to stay in a country that's also (according to his logic) "under control of the queen".         
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> "I thought citizenship and being part of a country or living in a place was that you participated in all those parts of daily life."


 
Do you have 'citizenship of this country' then, Trenton?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

Amazing that you make the exact same mistake as ninjaboy in addressing why i posted that link.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

Which mistake was that then?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

To ignore or misread the reason i posted it. Which was for the quote from the home office representative saying that he (trenton o) no longer had the leave to remain in this country (beyond appeal of course), contra his claim - i pointed it out in the bloody post and and then clarified in very clear terms when he missed it as you now have.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

Well with respect, that Shakey fella was right.

Deportation is the _ultimate_ result of refusal of leave to remain. This cunt's nowhere near that at the moment, but it looks great in the newspapers, eh?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

No, he wasn't right. He said he is not being deported. That no one has told him that he has to leave the country He is, he is in the middle of the process of being deported - that he hasn't yet been deported doesn't mean this process is ongoing. It is. Or that he might not ultimately win. So no, he wasn't right - and the quote from the home office representative that you both managed to miss that publicly outlines why the decision was taken to kick him out of the country sort of demonstrates this. Only a desperate contrarian could seek to argue that because he_ hasn't_ been deported that he _isn't_ being deported.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

Well we could argue the odds and sods of the terminology and legal mores of "deportation" but I really can't be arsed, except for this:



> Only a desperate contrarian could seek to argue that because he_ hasn't_ been deported that he _isn't_ being deported.


 
Only a fucking idiot would seek to argue that because he is in the process of being deported, that he will _be_ deported.

And you're not a fucking idiot. So catch up.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2013)

Did you read what i just posted? Given that you've replied to it i would hope so. If you have, why and how did you manage to miss me saying just that? 

Catch up? You have argued that ninjaboy was right to say that he isn't _being_ deported because he hasn't _been _deported. He was wrong to say this, and you are wrong to say that he was correct. Nice and simple.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Did you read what i just posted? Given that you've replied to it i would hope so. If you have, why and how did you manage to miss me saying just that?


 
Saying just what?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2013)

put the sensible one back on!


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

Simon deleted my message. Which supported Butchers Apron.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Cunty ***** deleted my message. Which supported Butchers Apron.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Simon deleted my message.


 
And she thought Putin was an arsehole.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2013)

Waaaaaaaaaaankeeeeeeers


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Sirena said:


> It's not a thing that bothers me one way or another.


 
It's nice for you that you can afford to be unbothered by the fact that a law in which the precedent is toward leniency is being misused to make a political point.
Others aren't as lucky as to have the mental space to not be bothered by this.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

rover07 said:


> The deportation shows that he really rattled them.
> 
> The upper class don't give a shit about demos or petitions because they can be ignored and laughed at.
> 
> ...


 
He'd have been more "heroic" if he'd shot holes in the boats from one of the bridges.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> He'd have been more "heroic" if he'd shot holes in the boats from one of the bridges.


or torpedoed them then machine-gunned the spluttering survivors


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Teaboy said:


> I think you may have been misled over the background of people who row. Sure opportunities are greater at private school but then again they are for most sports such as Cricket or is Cricket just rich cunts swinging a bat?
> 
> Anyone can go and join their local rowing club. If you're good enough (ie big enough) you'll be fast -tracked through. Rowing at the top level is prejudiced for sure, but over size rather then which school you went to.
> 
> I rowed for 5 years and got to a decent level, I never went to private school and my parents are not wealthy at all.


 
It's the "university boat race". By it's very nature it's about rowers drawn from two elite educational institutions, *not* from local rowing clubs.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> or torpedoed them then machine-gunned the spluttering survivors


 
I'd be worried about polluting the river with their blood.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'd be worried about polluting the river with their blood.


you worry too much


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's the "university boat race". By it's very nature it's about rowers drawn from two elite educational institutions, *not* from local rowing clubs.


tbf the 'local rowing clubs' on that bit of the thames ain't exactly filled with the ranks of us flatcapped plebs


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> frogwoman recently


 
Are you saying that Froggie's mum does _scheisse_ porn?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Are you saying that Froggie's mum does _scheisse_ porn?


no


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'd be worried about polluting the river with their blood.


like the roman i seem to see the river tiber flowing with much blood


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Shakey said:


> No, you just did it again with 'get out of our country' which is also emotionally charged
> 
> His visa application has been rejected, if he disagrees he can appeal, really, Britain is a society of law


 
No, we're a society *with* laws.
Unfortunately for most of us, those in power have *some* say and/or influence as to how those laws are put to use.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> What is your understanding of a national event then?


 
UK athletics championship.
You know, where it involves participants from across the nation, not just people representing a uni in webfoot country, and another in the goon belt of semi-pastoral shiteshire.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 27, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> tbf the 'local rowing clubs' on that bit of the thames ain't exactly filled with the ranks of us flatcapped plebs


 

If you wanted to row I expect you could find a club in your budget.  My local club is £250 a year for use of (a very basic) gym, equipment and also coaching - assuming that there's a volunteer coach available.  There are also concessionary membership rates.

Sure, not in everyone's budget but I suspect there are several tideway clubs you can join which cost less than a standard gym membership.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Well with respect, that Shakey fella was right.
> 
> Deportation is the _ultimate_ result of refusal of leave to remain. This cunt's nowhere near that at the moment, but it looks great in the newspapers, eh?


 
He's been put in a situation where he's unable to work while he appeals, so to all intents and purposes, outwith his missus being able to support him during what could ba a years-long appeal process, he's been as good as given a deportation order, as he's being deprived of means of subsistence that he can only find if he returns to Australia during the appeals process.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> UK athletics championship.
> You know, where it involves participants from across the nation, not just people representing a uni in webfoot country, and another in the goon belt of semi-pastoral shiteshire.


 

Thing is, these competitions exist but they are just not as popular.  The rowing world cup was on last weekend at Dorney Lake (Eaton collage are good enough to let plebs use their fantastic facilities ).  As well as races hosted by clubs there's also university rowing championships, open to any university which wants to take part.  I've raced along the same course at The Boat Race so there's nothing stopping anyone who wants to race.

The thing about The Boat Race is that it's just about the most popular rowing event there is.  Sure, it's not the best rowing you can see but the level of rowing is exceptionally good - no one would be able to tell the difference between a rower at The Boat Race and an Olympic medal winner.  I think people like the tradition and the spectacle.

Measured by ease of access for watching for the public it's right up there.  There's not many sporting events where you get to see top rate sportsmen for free.  How much do you have to pay to watch football, or formula one for instance?

The Boat Race is also very useful for local clubs at it generates interest in rowing in general and this gets people interested in the sport and generates interest in local clubs - few people outside of rowing know of any other rowing events.

The problem I had with the boat race was that Women's race was at Henley and didn't get anywhere near as much exposure.  However this is changing and the women's race is to be part of the same event as the mens.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's nice for you that you can afford to be unbothered by the fact that a law in which the precedent is toward leniency is being misused to make a political point.
> Others aren't as lucky as to have the mental space to not be bothered by this.


 

Sorry I didn't read back and find what 'Sirena' was referring to, but if that is in relation to this guy it ties in directly with the point that I was trying to make The guy could have had his visa renewed ridiculously easily if he hadn't made an exhibition of himself!

Whether it is 'right or wrong' is something for the philosophers, I was saying that the guy doesn't have the right to be shocked about having his visa application rejected after making such a high profile arse of himself. If I lived in Australia and I did something like stopping a parade on Australia Day because I didn't agree with the fact that Australians were second class citizens in a Europeanised country I may have a point but I wouldn't be that shocked if I didn't get my visa renewed


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> tbf the 'local rowing clubs' on that bit of the thames ain't exactly filled with the ranks of us flatcapped plebs


 
Which bit of the Thames do you mean and which clubs are you talking about?

On this thread there seems to be a few people pontificating on how posh rowing is, thing is I'm not convinced these people know what they're talking about.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's the "university boat race". By it's very nature it's about rowers drawn from two elite educational institutions, *not* from local rowing clubs.


 
So what?

I was making a general point about the erroneous comments all over this thread about rowing being a sport just for posh people.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Teaboy said:


> So what?
> 
> I was making a general point about the erroneous comments all over this thread about rowing being a sport just for posh people.


 
And I was making a general point about the nature of this so-called "national sporting event", cocker.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Shakey said:


> Sorry I didn't read back and find what 'Sirena' was referring to, but if that is in relation to this guy it ties in directly with the point that I was trying to make The guy could have had his visa renewed ridiculously easily if he hadn't made an exhibition of himself!
> 
> Whether it is 'right or wrong' is something for the philosophers, I was saying that the guy doesn't have the right to be shocked about having his visa application rejected after making such a high profile arse of himself. If I lived in Australia and I did something like stopping a parade on Australia Day because I didn't agree with the fact that Australians were second class citizens in a Europeanised country I may have a point but I wouldn't be that shocked if I didn't get my visa renewed


 
The point is, though, that political considerations have almost certainly been applied to this judgement.
How do we know this? Because precedent for visa refusal generally errs on the side of leniency, even if the applicant has committed minor felonies.
Should political considerations be put before justice? Politicians may think so, Spymaster may think so, but I don't. I believe that his visa request needs to be considered absolutely transparently, so that the case is judged only on its merits, not on what some tosser in Parliament has given a Civil Servant the nod.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 27, 2013)

Teaboy said:


> Which bit of the Thames do you mean and which clubs are you talking about?


ermm, the ones on the Thames from Kew (ish) to Putney
e2a; which, in itself, is one of the most upmarket bits of real estate in the whole country


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> not just people representing a uni in webfoot country, and another in the goon belt of semi-pastoral shiteshire.


do I detect a certain apathy to certain rural (and tbf picturesque) parts of the realm?


----------



## Shakey (Jun 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> The point is, though, that political considerations have almost certainly been applied to this judgement.
> How do we know this? Because precedent for visa refusal generally errs on the side of leniency, even if the applicant has committed minor felonies.
> Should political considerations be put before justice? Politicians may think so, Spymaster may think so, but I don't. I believe that his visa request needs to be considered absolutely transparently, so that the case is judged only on its merits, not on what some tosser in Parliament has given a Civil Servant the nod.


 

It's not a minor felony though. He wouldn't have bothered doing it if it was just some minor thing, he did it *because *it would get him on the news. 

Is it possible to make a non-political decision about a case like this where the guy qualifies for a visa except for the fact that he did a high profile political protest?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

Shakey said:


> It's not a minor felony though. He wouldn't have bothered doing it if it was just some minor thing, he did it *because *it would get him on the news.
> 
> Is it possible to make a non-political decision about a case like this where the guy qualifies for a visa except for the fact that he did a high profile political protest?


not for you apparently


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> do I detect a certain apathy to certain rural (and tbf picturesque) partrs of the realm?


 
Do you mean "antipathy"? 
Yes, you do. In the case of Cambridgeshire, it's because my dad's family are from Norfolk, so I'm genetically-obliged to look down on the fen-dwellers, and in the case of Oxfordshire, I've not met many people, native or settler, that I particularly liked, so came to the conclusion that living there must do something to them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Shakey said:


> It's not a minor felony though. He wouldn't have bothered doing it if it was just some minor thing, he did it *because *it would get him on the news.


 
What he did was obstruction and/or criminal damage. It's a minor felony. That he received a custodial sentence was shocking enough, given the non-severity of the offence is such that you usually get a small fine and a slap on the wrist/conditional discharge. That he got on the news is irrelevant as to whether justice is served or not.  Ever heard the old saw "Justice is blind"? Well in this case, it wasn't.



> Is it possible to make a non-political decision about a case like this where the guy qualifies for a visa except for the fact that he did a high profile political protest?


 
Of course it is. You judge the case on the facts, and the facts only, and you decide in line with established precedent. That's standard practice both in the judiciary and the Civil Service, except and unless the pols decide to subvert the process to send a message.


----------



## Shakey (Jun 27, 2013)

But the fact that he was on TV and the news is the biggest part of his crime. He only did it because it would be on telly and so on

People seem to be saying that because his protest was anti-establishment is what has hurt his visa application but I think that it's simply the fact that it was a high profile protest and if he had done a similar protest about anything he would have difficulties getting his visa


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Jun 27, 2013)

This Government do not suffer fools gladly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> This Government do not suffer fools gladly.


we must do or you'd have been out of here some time ago


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

Shakey said:


> But the fact that he was on TV and the news is the biggest part of his crime.


so you're not really bothered about the disruption to the boat race at all


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Jun 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> we must do or you'd have been out of here some time ago


 

Unfortunately for you most of the posters like me here. You're in the minority.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 27, 2013)

Shakey said:


> It's not a minor felony though. He wouldn't have bothered doing it if it was just some minor thing, he did it *because *it would get him on the news.


It's not getting on the news or not that determines whether a crime is minor or not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Unfortunately for you most of the posters like me here. You're in the minority.


you confuse 'couldn't give a fuck about' for 'like'. if they LIKED you you'd have rather more than 50 likes, and there are something like 45,000 registered members here. there is no way most of them like you or have ever noticed you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Shakey said:


> But the fact that he was on TV and the news is the biggest part of his crime. He only did it because it would be on telly and so on


 
That's not a point of law, nor a point that either militates for action or mitigates his action. The only thing that can be considered is the actual crime he was charged for.
Lets just imagine you're staggering drunkenly through the centre of Newcastle on a saturday night, see a camera crew and a copper and go over and lamp the copper. Should your actions be judged merely on the assault, or also on the fact that you're a twat playing to the cameras?



> People seem to be saying that because his protest was anti-establishment is what has hurt his visa application but I think that it's simply the fact that it was a high profile protest and if he had done a similar protest about anything he would have difficulties getting his visa


 
The point is that he shouldn't be judged on whether his protest was done to attract media attention, but only only any law(s) his actions broke.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 27, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Unfortunately for you most of the posters like me here. You're in the minority.


 
Like you, or merely haven't expressed a dislike of you?


----------



## girasol (Jun 28, 2013)

girasol said:


> here's the guardian article on this, with more info
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...fe-waits-to-give-birth-extremist-8670311.html
> 
> Best thing we can do is share the petition!


 
Just realised I c+p wrong link, and I can't edit... http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/23/boat-race-protester-trenton-oldfield-ordered-leave-uk


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 28, 2013)

girasol said:


> Just realised I c+p wrong link, and I can't edit... http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/23/boat-race-protester-trenton-oldfield-ordered-leave-uk


 

Following that link I was presented with adverts to buy tickets for F1, Wimblendon and The Ashes.  If he did something similar for any of those events I'm sure he would have been treated in the same way.  

I don't think the home office reaction was anything to do with perceived privilege of the Boat Race.  In fact there would probably be a stronger official and public reaction against him if he did disrupt, for example, a goal at a high profile football match.

Still don't agree with the home office response tho.


----------



## girasol (Jun 28, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> Following that link I was presented with adverts to buy tickets for F1, Wimblendon and The Ashes. If he did something similar for any of those events I'm sure he would have been treated in the same way.


 
Just goes to show how much google knows about you  when I follow it I get adverts for Adidas (I was searching for new jogging bottoms yesterday...) and trainers (bought new pair 3 weeks ago)

Do those adverts link in with any of your (or someone using the same computer) recent searches?


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 28, 2013)

girasol said:


> Just goes to show how much google knows about you  when I follow it I get adverts for Adidas (I was searching for new jogging bottoms yesterday...) and trainers (bought new pair 3 weeks ago)
> 
> Do those adverts link in with any of your (or someone using the same computer) recent searches?


 

That's interesting - but the adverts are from the Guardian server and appear at the bottom of the page - right side panel.  I use adblocker so I don't get banner adverts so I assume they are universal.  I don't think I've ever brought tickets to watch any sporting event.

However just in case:


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2013)

fredfelt said:


> That's interesting - but the adverts are from the Guardian server and appear at the bottom of the page - right side panel. I use adblocker so I don't get banner adverts so I assume they are universal. I don't think I've ever brought tickets to watch any sporting event.
> 
> However just in case:


 
Have you been reading the tennis or cricket reports recently?


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 28, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Have you been reading the tennis or cricket reports recently?


 

Nope.  No interest in either.




> _Ron:  So it learns information…about me?  Seems like an invasion of privacy._
> _April:  Dude, if you think that’s bad, go to Google Earth and type in your address._


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2013)

Shared pc with someone who likes sport?


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 28, 2013)

Nope.  I get the same ad for the Guardian ticket service when I go to the site by a proxy so it must be universal.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2013)

He's had his appeal upheld and can now stay.


----------



## Onket (Dec 9, 2013)

Good.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 10, 2013)

Yep, excellent news. A big fuck off to Theresa May and the Tories from yet another judge.


----------

